# Leader Board Show your RealBench score



## ThrashZone (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi,
Surprised there isn't a realbench thread not going to add a board so post if you want too.
9940x 4k memory 4.9 1.3v
Refer to system spec's for setup this was done with the new Optimus Signature CPU water block
*User name and total system score in text please *
ThrashZone---265.365




*User name and total system score in text please *


UserNameTotal System Score      ----------------------------------------------------                                       mrthanhnguyen566.040GassyBiz532.012Det0x523.160chiota376.050Soul_367.449uncas1991349.909cowboy44mag348.002freeagent327.784Rombbb323.464deep94293.198Earthdog280.680Sundance268.955ThrashZone265.365steevebacon263.888xkm1948261.340hawkhandler260.934SpaceMiser257.505Athlonite256.318lazord00d230.063bigstig228.542DRDNA225.729lsevald220.321Athlonite214.204AVATARAT212.620NoJuan999199.364biffzinker192.249Athlonite190.347Arctucas186.506Hugis162,335Dirtdog157.801Good Guru141.688jlewis02125.427Zyll Goliath100.967uco7396.203FreedomEclipse83.594freeagent78.58068olds33.154


----------



## xkm1948 (Feb 23, 2020)

Fancy seeing you here

It was tried multiple times before. Unless you make a good score board it will fell apart in no time.

Also what version are you using?









						Post Your Realbench Scores! Let's see them!
					

Download link for the ASUS Realbench: http://dlcdnmkt.asus.com/rog/RealBench_v2.43.zip  General rules: One CPU-Z One GPU-Z RealBench Screenshot    Let's see the scores!




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 23, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Fancy seeing you here
> 
> It was tried multiple times before. Unless you make a good score board it will fell apart in no time.
> 
> ...


Hi,
How are you man ever get rid of that beast 6950x and get a 3950x/... ?
Yeah I already found a couple trolls

Version of realbench screen shot says 2.56 you on mobile too and blocking images ?

That thread was in a weird place long time ago but yeah I don't use online doc via google or office.. so no time to mess with logging entries 

I joined because of a couple really narrow reviews of some really good water blocks optimus foundation and signature 
About all he gave optimus was a little bump for quality and innovation but never even pushed them on a large chips that they are designed for.
So just adding some benchmarks... that I did comparing them in the past and some others I did yesterday.


----------



## uco73 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 24, 2020)

Hi,
From what I've noticed not many TPU benchmark boards are updated anyway
So if a couple more people post I might edit my first post (not sure how many times I can do that) but list just System scores with user names 
But yeah just enter user name and system score in text.
*Oops no more edits allowed.*


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 24, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> From what I've noticed not many TPU benchmark boards are updated anyway
> So if a couple more people post I might edit my first post (not sure how many times I can do that) but list just System scores with user names
> But yeah just enter user name and system score in text.
> *Oops no more edits allowed.*


In case you want to start a board, I have unlocked the edit time limit on your OP.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 24, 2020)

I will head up the rear boys


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 25, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> In case you want to start a board, I have unlocked the edit time limit on your OP.


Hi,
Thank you list started  

For others please user name and total system score in text thanks.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 25, 2020)

*@biffzinker 
Score 192,249*








@Arctucas
My Ryzen 3800X at factory defaults blew past you.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2020)

I would of thought that i would score better vs a 3770K so i did 2 runs.

Run with chrome and other shit running in the background:




Run after a fresh pc restart and nothing running in the background other than regular background stuff like kaspersky  etc etc and power profile set to maximum






Scores are within margin of error really.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 25, 2020)

User name and total system score in text please


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 25, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> User name and total system score in text please



Put it on top with *BOLD MAX RED FONT*


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jul 25, 2020)

*Daily setting: 
mrthanhnguyen 273,687*


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 25, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Put it on top with *BOLD MAX RED FONT*


I edited my above post.


----------



## Good Guru (Jul 25, 2020)

Here's my 4790k Devil's canyon at 4.9 ghz.
Good Guru.........................141688


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 25, 2020)

ZYLL GOLIATH 
System Score=100,967


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 25, 2020)

xkm1948
203828







User NameCPUGPUSystem Score#1TPUThreadripper 9999XGerforce RTX99999Si999999999#2#3


This is what I would use, a table for easier management and easier reading


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 25, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> *@biffzinker
> Score 192,249*
> View attachment 163404
> 
> ...



OK.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 25, 2020)

Arctucas said:


> OK.


I expected with your overclocking expertise you would of won. You've proven it in past benchmark threads.


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 26, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I expected with your overclocking expertise you would of won. You've proven it in past benchmark threads.



Was not aware this thread was an overclocking competition...


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 26, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> xkm1948
> 203828
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
Hard enough to get user name and total score


----------



## freeagent (Jul 26, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I would of thought that i would score better vs a 3770K so i did 2 runs.



It shouldn't be too surprising considering you have a 1080Ti and I have a 980.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jul 26, 2020)

*jlewis02
125,427


*


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 26, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> From what I've noticed not many TPU benchmark boards are updated anyway


This is how I roll daily (actually, HT is disabled typically). CPU is overclocked, RAM at XMP.. GPU at stock...

Earthdog ----- 241,376







Arctucas said:


> Was not aware this thread was an overclocking competition...


Always put your best foot forward!


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 26, 2020)

A little tweaking:


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi,
Need a little more tweaking to your post to be updated on the list


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 30, 2020)

DRDNA---197.435



coming for your spot @ EarthDog-------------241.376 btw nice score.

INTEL CORE I9-9900K,
EVGA GEFORECE RTX 2080 SUPER XC HYBRID GAMING ,
ASUS PRIME Z390-P ATX MOBO
 CRUCIAL BALLISTIX 32gb,
CORSAIR HYDRO H150I PRO RGB 360MM LIQUID CPU COOLING,
BLACK LIAN LI O11 DYNAMIC XL FULL-TOWER GAMING CASE,
 1600W 80 PLUS GOLD MODULAR POWER SUPPLY,


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 30, 2020)

DRDNA said:


> coming for your spot @ EarthDog-------------241.376 btw nice score.


Good luck!


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 31, 2020)

DRDNA---205.451


 
just a we lil clock on a chunk of 32gb ram is all.

INTEL CORE I9-9900K,
EVGA GEFORECE RTX 2080 SUPER XC HYBRID GAMING ,
ASUS PRIME Z390-P ATX MOBO
 CRUCIAL BALLISTIX 32gb,
CORSAIR HYDRO H150I PRO RGB 360MM LIQUID CPU COOLING,
BLACK LIAN LI O11 DYNAMIC XL FULL-TOWER GAMING CASE,
 1600W 80 PLUS GOLD MODULAR POWER SUPPLY,


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi,
Nice got a x99 10 core but that x299 16 core you'll never get that even on his everyday clocks and even if you do he's nowhere near maxed not sure why earthdog left my 9940x alone


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 31, 2020)

Not to many AMD results in here yet so here's some using Windows 10 Pro 2004 which is actually slower the 1909 by quite a bite 
1909 result: 179827
vs
2004 result: 154807

Athlonite: 154,807


----------



## SpaceMiser (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi gamers,
First time posting on this forum. Just completed my first build. Just started stability testing this system, 1 hour of MemTest64 and this first realbench. I'm interested in knowing if this is a decent score for this setup, and if anyone has advice on overclocking the 5700 XT. I've had this system about a week, and by trial, error and the inter-web got to these settings. As a novice over-clocker, I did learn getting it to run doesn't mean stable. Thanks!

SpaceMiser ------- 250.107


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi,
Nice you didn't post your score correctly so read the op 
Look forward to your next post or edit the above to be added.


----------



## SpaceMiser (Aug 1, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Nice you didn't post your score correctly so read the op
> Look forward to your next post or edit the above to be added.


Ok, Thanks. I edited the post. Think I have it all now.

SpaceMiser ----- 252.711

I was able to improve my initial score which was associated with the factory settings on the Saphire Nitro+ RX 5700 XT. After trial and error I got this slight improvement. I tried the AMD automatic overclocking and it scored significantly worse than both the factory and my own settings. I have no doubt that there is still a lot of room for improvement here, I just don't know how to do it yet  One thing I found interesting was that any amount of overclocking the GPU seemed to drop my image editing score.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 1, 2020)

Hi,
No advancement over anyone so I'm not going to edit prior score for small bumps.
Leap frog me and you'll be updated


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 1, 2020)

I got like 3000 more points when bump my cpu to 5.5ghz .


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 2, 2020)

SpaceMiser said:


> One thing I found interesting was that any amount of overclocking the GPU seemed to drop my image editing score.


run it again... this bench can be a bit inconsistent. 

Those two things do not affect each other.


----------



## SpaceMiser (Aug 2, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> No advancement over anyone so I'm not going to edit prior score for small bumps.
> Leap frog me and you'll be updated


Thanks for the reply, but I don't see that happening, me leapfrogging your score. Maybe if I had gone with the 2080 Super instead of the RX 5700 XT. I wanted the free-sync though, for my Samsung Q70R.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 2, 2020)

SpaceMiser said:


> Thanks for the reply, but I don't see that happening, me leapfrogging your score. Maybe if I had gone with the 2080 Super instead of the RX 5700 XT. I wanted the free-sync though, for my Samsung Q70R.


Hi,
Your graphic's score is higher than mine so it's not the problem


----------



## SpaceMiser (Aug 2, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Your graphic's score is higher than mine so it's not the problem


Maybe not a problem, but a much higher graphics score could help to "leapfrog" your score.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 2, 2020)

SpaceMiser said:


> Maybe not a problem, but a much higher graphics score could help to "leapfrog" your score.


Hi,
Do what you can and you'll be updated leapfrog or not


----------



## SpaceMiser (Aug 3, 2020)

SpaceMiser ----- 257.505

I think this is about as far as I want to push it.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi,
Nice bump added but yeah 99c


----------



## SpaceMiser (Aug 3, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Nice bump added but yeah 99c


Yeah, it was just for a second, I was watching and never saw higher than 96C. Short test, and won't be repeating that.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 3, 2020)

Delete it and throw a cooper ihs on man. 99c will be in the 80s


----------



## SpaceMiser (Aug 3, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Delete it and throw a cooper ihs on man. 99c will be in the 80s


Not sure if that is sarcasm, but not interested in delidding it. One thing I should have done that I forgot to was starting at 100% pump and fan speed. Those high load parts of the test come on fast, no time for the cooling to ramp up. But live and learn.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi,
Yeah if you're willing to delid a new chip might as well go bare die why put more metal in the way it's already copper


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 3, 2020)

SpaceMiser said:


> Not sure if that is sarcasm, but not interested in delidding it. One thing I should have done that I forgot to was starting at 100% pump and fan speed. Those high load parts of the test come on fast, no time for the cooling to ramp up. But live and learn.


It wont make much of a difference. A couple/few of C, maybe. Flow rates/fans aren't the issue to prevent that instant ramp up.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 3, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> It wont make much of a difference. A couple/few of C, maybe. Flow rates/fans aren't the issue to prevent that instant ramp up.


Its not a few C in my case. Stock with noctua nh1 paste has max temp core is 86 in r20. Delid cooper ihs + conductonaunt on ihs has max core temp is 76. Its like 10c which is a lot.


----------



## SpaceMiser (Aug 4, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> It wont make much of a difference. A couple/few of C, maybe. Flow rates/fans aren't the issue to prevent that instant ramp up.


Your comment piqued my interest, and I had to know. So I set pump, fans and even the whiny little VRM fan to 100% and loaded the "danger" profile. I didn't doubt your prediction, which was very accurate by the way. I do think 3 degrees C is significant in this case, with an AIO Cooler. I believe thermal throttling begins at 100C, so this could make a difference in a longer test, which I have no intentions of trying.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 4, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Its not a few C in my case. Stock with noctua nh1 paste has max temp core is 86 in r20. Delid cooper ihs + conductonaunt on ihs has max core temp is 76. Its like 10c which is a lot.


Sure. But I didn't say anything about deliding...I was referring to just the cooling solution and the ramp up of the CPU temp. 



SpaceMiser said:


> so this could make a difference in a longer test,


Money shot.


----------



## lsevald (Aug 4, 2020)

lsevald ----- 220,321


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 4, 2020)

SpaceMiser said:


> Your comment piqued my interest, and I had to know. So I set pump, fans and even the whiny little VRM fan to 100% and loaded the "danger" profile. I didn't doubt your prediction, which was very accurate by the way. I do think 3 degrees C is significant in this case, with an AIO Cooler. I believe thermal throttling begins at 100C, so this could make a difference in a longer test, which I have no intentions of trying.
> 
> View attachment 164477


Hi,
Don't want to scare you but realbench only stresses the cpu to 95% 
You don't want to use cinebench R20 with that if realbench puts you up there that much 96 or especially not 99c


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 4, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Don't want to scare you but realbench only stresses the cpu to 95%
> You don't want to use cinebench R20 with that if realbench puts you up there that much 96 or especially not 99c


Forcing 4.5 GHz on my 3800X pushed my temperatures in CPU-Z bench to 91-96C although the motherboard picked 1.5V on Auto. Got my attention, dialed it back to 1.4V.


----------



## SpaceMiser (Aug 4, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Don't want to scare you but realbench only stresses the cpu to 95%
> You don't want to use cinebench R20 with that if realbench puts you up there that much 96 or especially not 99c


Yeah, not going to be a problem. I'm back to a daily driver type setup. Enjoying some carefree gaming


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 4, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Forcing 4.5 GHz on my 3800X pushed my temperatures in CPU-Z bench to 91-96C although the motherboard picked 1.5V on Auto. Got my attention, dialed it back to 1.4V.


Hi,
Yeah just noticed you show no temps on this sub  








						Leader Board Show your RealBench score
					

Hi, Surprised there isn't a realbench thread not going to add a board so post if you want too. 9940x 4k memory 4.9 1.3v Refer to system spec's for setup this was done with the new Optimus Signature CPU water block User name and total system score in text please  ThrashZone---265.365  User name...




					www.techpowerup.com
				






SpaceMiser said:


> Yeah, not going to be a problem. I'm back to a daily driver type setup. Enjoying some carefree gaming


Hi,
Don't think that aio is mounted optimum lowest part psu box is in the way.
Guess it can't fit on top ?


----------



## SpaceMiser (Aug 4, 2020)

Only fits a 240 on top. The long graphics card limits any other option. Actually had the fans off a couple times trying. This was the best I could do.
Bugged me a little because the EK logo is upside down. Maybe if I didn't go with the push/pull there would have been enough room to flip the radiator.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 4, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah just noticed you show no temps on this sub


I’m at work right now. Later on I can add it.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 4, 2020)

SpaceMiser said:


> Only fits a 240 on top. The long graphics card limits any other option. Actually had the fans off a couple times trying. This was the best I could do.
> Bugged me a little because the EK logo is upside down. Maybe if I didn't go with the push/pull there would have been enough room to flip the radiator.


Hi,
Yeah or think outside the box  
My top radiator solution on z490 & x299 lol 





biffzinker said:


> I’m at work right now. Later on I can add it.


Hi,
Don't worry about it temps aren't nessesary for subs.


----------



## SpaceMiser (Aug 4, 2020)

Maybe, I'm happy with how it turned out for a first build. Only thing I would do different if I had a chance would be going with 120mm fans all around. Zero clearance left for the 12V CPU connectors and the Mobo VRM shroud. I had to put a little more pressure than I liked on the sleeved connectors to get the 140mm fan in.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 4, 2020)

SpaceMiser said:


> Maybe, I'm happy with how it turned out for a first build. Only thing I would do different if I had a chance would be going with 120mm fans all around. Zero clearance left for the 12V CPU connectors and the Mobo VRM shroud. I had to put a little more pressure than I liked on the sleeved connectors to get the 140mm fan in.


Hi,
Yeah I don't think I'm ever really done with builds


----------



## Dirtdog (Aug 4, 2020)

Dirtdog---157,801





i5-10600 non-K.  The program said it couldn't read my system specs properly.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 4, 2020)

Dirtdog said:


> View attachment 164579
> 
> i5-10600 non-K.  The program said it couldn't read my system specs properly.


HI,
Edit your post and add your user name and total system score to it.


----------



## Dirtdog (Aug 4, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> HI,
> Edit your post and add your user name and total system score to it.



Done, as you asked so nicely.  I guess you couldn't read my username to the left of the post, or the number in the image.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 4, 2020)

Dirtdog said:


> Done, as you asked so nicely.  I guess you couldn't read my username to the left of the post, or the number in the image.


It’s easier to read outside the image, and both are in one spot. He wasn’t requesting it that way to be a jerk.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 4, 2020)

Dirtdog said:


> Done, as you asked so nicely.  I guess you couldn't read my username to the left of the post, or the number in the image.


Hi,
I can read those items just fine 
Compared to other benchmark boards the requirements here are easy and user name and total system score is the bulk of it besides a screen shot.


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 12, 2020)

DRDNA ---225,729






INTEL CORE I9-9900K, *@ 5.1 @ 1.335*
EVGA GEFORECE RTX 2080 SUPER XC HYBRID GAMING ,
ASUS PRIME Z390-P ATX MOBO
CRUCIAL BALLISTIX 32gb 3000 MHZ, *@ 3600 MHZ  17-18-18-37*
CORSAIR HYDRO H150I PRO RGB 360MM LIQUID CPU COOLING,
BLACK LIAN LI O11 DYNAMIC XL FULL-TOWER GAMING CASE,
 1600W 80 PLUS GOLD MODULAR POWER SUPPLY,


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi,
Nice bump


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Aug 15, 2020)

*mrthanhnguyen: 281,811*
small increment is counted ?


----------



## sundance (Sep 16, 2020)

Here's my score on my new and first build. Wish I could get Image editing and CL down. Any tips?


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 18, 2020)

sundance said:


> Here's my score on my new and first build. Wish I could get Image editing and CL down. Any tips?


Hi,
ATM only advice would be to add your user name and score as the op suggest to be added to the list


----------



## sundance (Sep 18, 2020)

Sundance —— 268, 955


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Oct 9, 2020)

New GPU = new score
*mrthanhnguyen 347,527*


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 9, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> New GPU = new score
> *mrthanhnguyen 347,527*
> 
> View attachment 171283


Hi,
You're an animal


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Oct 9, 2020)

Im gonna shunt mod my 3090 and see how much I can push it. Hope Im not going to destroy it.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 14, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Im gonna shunt mod my 3090 and see how much I can push it. Hope Im not going to destroy it.


Hi,
That will be sick


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 14, 2020)

*xkm1948
261340*



Mildly overclocked 3090 paired with mildly overclocked 6950X


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi,
Does that mean you're mildly done 
I'll give you a couple days to see if you increase it mildly more


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 14, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Does that mean you're mildly done
> I'll give you a couple days to see if you increase it mildly more




Nah I am done


----------



## bigstig (Oct 29, 2020)

BigStig---228,542





Just to add to this. My cpu voltage is set to auto and its using the level 3 oc setting + 100mhz pbo only, When loading all cores the voltage doesnt go above 1.3


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 9, 2020)

NoJuan999 - 199,364
3700x with PBO on Auto, RAM OC'd to 3733 and 2060 Super at Stock Settings.
These are my 24/7 settings.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 9, 2020)

Athlonite - 190,347
3700x PBO auto, Ram at stock 3200MHz Cl16-18-18-18 and RX5700 stock no OC
same basic hardware as my last post except for a new mobo and Asus ROG Strix X570F-Gaming vs X470F-Gaming


----------



## Spark9 (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 11, 2020)

@Spark9 
Nice score follow the posting instruction to be added as #2 spot .


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 11, 2020)

Earthdog - 280,680

(Custom Water, 4.5 GHz with HT disabled. Likely still a lot more in the tank like this... not sure if HT matters on this CPU in this test with so many cores/threads....)


----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 11, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Earthdog - 280,680
> 
> (Custom Water, 4.5 GHz with HT disabled. Likely still a lot more in the tank like this... not sure if HT matters on this CPU in this test with so many cores/threads....)
> 
> View attachment 175227


Hi,
Yeah you should probably be around 360k not 280k but looks like you're walking not running as usual seeing you're not even at your turbo clock yet which is 4.6 and turbo boost 3 is 4.8 lol


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 11, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah you should probably be around 360k not 280k but looks like you're walking not running as usual seeing you're not even at your turbo clock yet which is 4.6 and turbo boost 3 is 4.8 lol


My scores are fine for the settings I use. As posted, I've got all cores and threads at 4.5 GHz...that's how I run daily. Please note that ALL CORE BOOST on this CPU is 3.8 GHz...I'm running at 4.5 GHz. 

Please note, I'm not trying to win, just adding results. I highly doubt 360K is in the cards unless this benchmark is heavily multi-threaded (outside of the MT section). I wonder if I put this thing at stock would I beat that score................lol (doubt it). 

You also say I'm 'walking not running _as usual_', however this is the first time I've been 'walking'. Using your definition, the 7960x was over its maximum boost (4.2 GHz) the first time. Here, you are correct... but let's not say per usual. If I wanted to win this thing, I'd put my chip under LN2 and call it a day. 

I don't know how RB responds to more cores and threads. But seeing as how a 5.5 GHz 10900K scored 360K with 10c/20t, I'm guessing this doesn't use a lot of multi-threading outside of that one test.... but more than the two cores that boost to 4.8 GHz and few that boost to 4.6.


----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 15, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> My scores are fine for the settings I use. As posted, I've got all cores and threads at 4.5 GHz...that's how I run daily. Please note that ALL CORE BOOST on this CPU is 3.8 GHz...I'm running at 4.5 GHz.
> 
> Please note, I'm not trying to win, just adding results. I highly doubt 360K is in the cards unless this benchmark is heavily multi-threaded (outside of the MT section). I wonder if I put this thing at stock would I beat that score................lol (doubt it).
> 
> ...


Hi,
I'll give you credit for  going the long way  around the  barn  on that reply lol


----------



## lazord00d (Nov 15, 2020)

lazord00d - Score 230063



R9 3900X at 4.1GHz@1.220v Manual OC
2x RX590
32GB DDR-3200
512GB Samsung 970 EVo Plus Nvme storage
MSI X470 Gaming Plus mobo


----------



## steevebacon (Nov 16, 2020)

steevebacon - 263 888


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 16, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I'll give you credit for  going the long way  around the  barn  on that reply lol


Sometimes it needs to be spelled out. It should prevent further misunderstandings.


----------



## Rombbb (Dec 12, 2020)

*Rombbb *--- *323.464*

Yes, Vcore idle is a bit high, but on heavy load it drops in between 1.35-1.4-ish 

And it downclocks when not under load, (printscreen was at idle with Performance Power Plan to prevent downclock to show max core). Plus max V is 1.55 or so for 10900k and I read it are pretty sturdy chips so am not too worried it'll go up in flames. 

5.2 All Core, Auto Vcore (x51 +0.095 offset), AVX -1, 1.28 IO, 1.30 SA, Ring Auto
MSI Unify
Team Group DDR4 4300 16-17-17-38
3090 Rog Strix (+40 / +1000)
Fractal S24 Prisma AIO with 5x Industrial Noctua fans (2x140 in , 3x120 out)
HX1000 PSU

Handles all stress tests (Linpack 50 runs, P95 Small 1 hour, Blend 4+ hours, HCI 1000%, Memtest86 8 hours, Aida 4 hours and others), with mostly 3 cores throttling under heavy AVX load but no big deal as in daily life, gaming only, that is never hit.

Check max temp in the screenshot, throttling doing its job nicely 

But... today it randomly crashed while watching Youtube ?!

OCing is so time consuming, too many variables ...


----------



## Det0x (Dec 18, 2020)

Det0x - 398085 points

24/7 settings



Very flimsy benchmark, much run to run difference


----------



## Rombbb (Dec 19, 2020)

Det0x said:


> Det0x - 398085 points
> 
> 24/7 settings
> View attachment 180119
> Very flimsy benchmark, much run to run difference


Nice one. AMD does look impressive. But heard latency is quite bad, what is you mem latency in Aida64 ? Click Benchmark, then only click the word Memory, it takes like 10 seconds to bench. Mine is 40,4ns. I think it can go lower but didn't manage that with 3600-16-16-39 running at 4300-16-17-17-38. Had to up TRFC which ups latency as well.



Rombbb said:


> Nice one. AMD does look impressive. But heard latency is quite bad, what is you mem latency in Aida64 ? Click Benchmark, then only click the word Memory, it takes like 10 seconds to bench. Mine is 40,5ns. I think it can go lower but didn't manage that with 3600-16-16-39 running at 4300-16-17-17-38. Had to up TRFC which ups latency as well.


----------



## Det0x (Dec 19, 2020)

Rombbb said:


> Nice one. AMD does look impressive. But heard latency is quite bad, what is you mem latency in Aida64 ? Click Benchmark, then only click the word Memory, it takes like 10 seconds to bench. Mine is 40,4ns. I think it can go lower but didn't manage that with 3600-16-16-39 running at 4300-16-17-17-38. Had to up TRFC which ups latency as well.





Did a memtest 1000% run after which it also passed.. Happy with the results for a dual CCX cpu with 4*8gigs memory sticks.
Is there no gaming benchmark threads on this forum ? (fallout 4/cyberpunk/tombraider/stellaris etc)


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 19, 2020)

Det0x said:


> Det0x - 398085 points
> 
> 24/7 settings
> View attachment 180119
> Very flimsy benchmark, much run to run difference


Hi,
Nice took the #1 spot from that mean 10900k system


----------



## Rombbb (Dec 19, 2020)

Det0x said:


> Did a memtest 1000% run after which it also passed.. Happy with the results for a dual CCX cpu with 4*8gigs memory sticks.
> Is there no gaming benchmark threads on this forum ? (fallout 4/cyberpunk/tombraider/stellaris etc)



Nice, 53ns is much better than I expected. Don't know much about amd but was expecting way worse latency. Well deserved nr 1 !


----------



## Nickraz2 (Dec 26, 2020)

Newbie here with my first ever build, no idea what a good score is to be honest.


----------



## Rombbb (Dec 26, 2020)

Nickraz2 said:


> Newbie here with my first ever build, no idea what a good score is to be honest.



Nice !


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 27, 2020)

Nickraz2 said:


> Newbie here with my first ever build, no idea what a good score is to be honest.
> 
> View attachment 181101


Hi,
Good for 10th if you follow posting instructions/ edit and add required user name and total system score to your post there ;-)


----------



## vieuxchnock (Dec 29, 2020)

Benchmark with my new 5600X


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 30, 2020)

vieuxchnock said:


> Benchmark with my new 5600X
> 
> View attachment 181507


Hi,
Two in a row adding sub info too tough ?


----------



## Psychoholic (Dec 30, 2020)

Gave it a quick run out of curiousity, nothing overclocked.


----------



## storm-chaser (Dec 31, 2020)

HP z820 workstation dual socket (non overclocked) with an MSI RX 5700 XT Gaming X GPU... I know the system is old, but do these scores seem normal?





v 2.43




v2.56


----------



## deep94 (Jan 1, 2021)

deep94 293198
5800x (no manual OC, only PBO) + MSI RTX 
3070 Trio X (core >= 2100mhz, mem 8200mhz)




Btw. If your CPU has an integrated gpu it will likely increase your OpenCL test score. Unfortunately, my processor does not have a built-in graphics card.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi,
Stunning really none of the last 4-5 post have followed the very easy sub rules here.


----------



## deep94 (Jan 1, 2021)

Sorry, i fixed it already.
Ps. Anyone have 5800x here? I am curious how it compares to the others.  I would be grateful !


----------



## storm-chaser (Jan 1, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Stunning really none of the last 4-5 post have followed the very easy sub rules here.


My bad for some reason I was thinking it was just a post your score but here is the information you requested to add to the table.

Storm-Chaser---168,256


----------



## The Foldinator (Jan 1, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Stunning really none of the last 4-5 post have followed the very easy sub rules here.


Asked to be removed.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 1, 2021)

storm-chaser said:


> My bad for some reason I was thinking it was just a post your score but here is the information you requested to add to the table.
> 
> Storm-Chaser---168,256


Hi,
Only qualifies if you add it to your prior sub.



The Foldinator said:


> Asked to be removed.


Hi,
By moderators ?
I'm sure they have better things to do


----------



## The Foldinator (Jan 2, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> By moderators ?
> I'm sure they have better things to do


Yes i reported my own post so this thread won't have a wrong post in it and also so nice of you to point it out in such a nice way. 
i'll keep my post limited to the Folding forums again.


----------



## 68Olds (Jan 2, 2021)

The bottom of the list is Mine! 

68Olds----33,154


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 2, 2021)

The Foldinator said:


> Yes i reported my own post so this thread won't have a wrong post in it and also so nice of you to point it out in such a nice way.
> i'll keep my post limited to the Folding forums again.


Hi,
Run the benchmark would be better


----------



## Det0x (Jan 23, 2021)

Finally managed to break 400k 



Det0x - 409174 points.

Passmark performancetest numbers @ https://www.passmark.com/baselines/V10/display.php?id=135921464997 (This machine is ranked #36 out of 156355 results globally)


----------



## uncas1991 (May 5, 2021)

uncas1991 349,909

ryzen 9 5900x


----------



## Athlonite (May 7, 2021)

Athlonite -  214,204

AMD Ryzen R7 3700X @ 4400MHz


----------



## hawkhandler (May 24, 2021)

260,934

this thread was lousy with AMDs so I thought I'd drop an Intel score


----------



## Soul_ (May 26, 2021)

Soul_  ---  340,155
Aircooled 5900x with CurveOptimizer.
Aircooled 3080 with optimized V/F curve.


----------



## hawkhandler (May 26, 2021)

Soul_ said:


> Soul_  ---  340,155
> Aircooled 5900x with CurveOptimizer.
> Aircooled 3080 with optimized V/F curve.
> 
> View attachment 201707


could you share that V/F Curve?


----------



## Soul_ (May 26, 2021)

hawkhandler said:


> could you share that V/F Curve?



It is a secret Hawk!! Geez this guy... 

Jokes aside, absolutely.
Please see my 3080 V/F curve as below:







It runs mostly at 2025 and 2040 with a flat line, so no frequency bouncing around. I see it rarely jump to 2055. Under heavy raytracing it flatlines at 2025.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 27, 2021)

storm-chaser said:


> HP z820 workstation dual socket (non overclocked) with an MSI RX 5700 XT Gaming X GPU... I know the system is old, but do these scores seem normal?
> 
> View attachment 181690
> 
> ...


I guess they are normal but seems like open cl result is low as you have 5700xt....here is my result  with the single Xeon 2697 V2 so you can compare tho' my CPU is OC so it's working 3,45Ghz(all cores)+ boosting up to the 4,03Ghz


----------



## ThrashZone (May 30, 2021)

Hi,
If that was a sub it's incomplete.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 3, 2021)

GTX 980 powah!!

Hope everything is there 

freeagent-------257.516


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 3, 2021)

freeagent said:


> GTX 980 powah!!
> 
> Hope everything is there
> 
> View attachment 202705


Hi,
Nice one but not quite done
If you edit and add to your post user name and total system score like below you're done 
freeagent-------257.516


----------



## freeagent (Jun 3, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Nice one but not quite done
> If you edit and add to your post user name and total system score like below you're done
> freeagent-------257.516


I always forget something sorry bout that!

This time just happened to be the reason for the post


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 4, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I always forget something sorry bout that!
> 
> This time just happened to be the reason for the post



To busy showing off all that Powah wish I could get a 5900X here at reasonable price but $959NZD is a bit out of my reach for now so I'll just remain jelli of those that have them


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah realbench don't even know what chip that is just says amd lol


----------



## freeagent (Jun 4, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> To busy showing off all that Powah wish I could get a 5900X here at reasonable price but $959NZD is a bit out of my reach for now so I'll just remain jelli of those that have them


Showing off is what I did with my 5600X lol.. Not that it was entirely intentional, I just happened to get a really good one, and lucked out with some good ram too.. I was am AM4 noob 6 months ago.. I was learning as I was posting heheh. Guys were giving feedback and fueling the fire. It was these guys here who made that OC possible, I was just the host.

This CPU will be like my X5690.. I will probably use it in some form for about a half a decade or more, then go into a box to live on a shelf.

I should pull a couple of sticks out to see what she can do for more than an hour.. it will do 2K 1:1, needs some luvin to stabilize, but I could have just been hungry too and not focusing.


----------



## cowboy44mag (Jun 5, 2021)

My work / gaming rig:

*cowboy44mag - Best Score 348,002*

Ryzen 5900X - single core boost clock 5Ghz, all core overclock 4.65Ghz on air cooling (everyday overclock, but can clock at 4.7Ghz all core stable)
Asus Dark Hero motherboard
32Gbs G.Skill Trident Z NEO 3600Mhz RAM
MSI RTX 3080 Gaming X Trio






4.7Ghz all core overclock with the same 5Ghz single core boost curve:





Just tuned my memory, have been avoiding it as Ryzen's memory controller can be a bit tricky...  Have been testing it all day and seems 100% stable @ 3800Mhz.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi,
Sadly your user name is not *Best Score* 
So correct that with your real user name and you have followed the very simple sub requirements


----------



## cowboy44mag (Jun 5, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Sadly your user name is not *Best Score*
> So correct that with your real user name and you have followed the very simple sub requirements



Sorry about that, I corrected it


----------



## Soul_ (Sep 23, 2021)

Made a small upgrade, thought I should post my new score:
Soul_ --- 367,449
Aircooled 5900x with CurveOptimizer.
Aircooled 3080ti with optimized V/F curve.


----------



## AVATARAT (Sep 23, 2021)

Ryzen 5 5600x+PBO+CO Per Core 
Single up to *5,100MHz*, multi up to *4,725MHz*
2x8GB DDR4@4066MHz 16-17-14-28-2T
PowerColor RX 6700 XT 12GB @2750MHz / Mem 2150MHz(17200)

*AVATARAT - 212,620*


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi,
@AVATARAT
Your user name is not Score so edit your post and add it instead of score

Also please upload the realbench score image so it stays on TPU and not on a image hosting website


----------



## AVATARAT (Sep 26, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> @AVATARAT
> Your user name is not Score so edit your post and add it instead of score
> 
> Also please upload the realbench score image so it stays on TPU and not on a image hosting website


Thank you, both are done


----------



## GassBiz (Oct 8, 2021)

270,106 with just my Aroura R11 RTX 3080 and i9 10900kf. The 3090 i9 11900kf arrives in one month...


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 9, 2021)

Athlonite----235,417


----------



## GassBiz (Nov 7, 2021)

Transitioned from AIO 360 Corsair to EKWB custom loop cooling CPU and GPU, with radiator #3 arriving tomorrow.

For now the new score is 277,746. 

In real life gaming the liquid-cooled 3080 drops in-game temps by 30 degrees Celsius and drops noise levels about 95%.


----------



## GassBiz (Jan 10, 2022)

302,295


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jan 11, 2022)

not completed stable or well tuned yet. 25c ambient.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 12, 2022)

Athlonite -- 258,318


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Feb 14, 2022)

*mrthanhnguyen 566040*


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 14, 2022)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> not completed stable or well tuned yet. 25c ambient.
> 
> View attachment 232059


Atlas OS?


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 17, 2022)

Hi,
Board updated sorry for the delay 12900k is a beast lol


----------



## Hugis (Mar 16, 2022)

Just for giggles

Hugis --- System Score 81,020


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 16, 2022)

anyone havin issues with getting this bench program to complete a run in window 11 pro x64 I get to work but it only completes the image editing section then stalls there's no error msg it just sits there doing nothing even after 30 mins


----------



## AVATARAT (Mar 16, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> anyone havin issues with getting this bench program to complete a run in window 11 pro x64 I get to work but it only completes the image editing section then stalls there's no error msg it just sits there doing nothing even after 30 mins


I have the same problem.
Part of the problem is the need to enable HPET, but this doesn't fix the problem just make H.264 run but it doesn't finish.

cmd > bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 16, 2022)

AVATARAT said:


> I have the same problem.
> Part of the problem is the need to enable HPET, but this doesn't fix the problem just make H.264 run but it doesn't finish.
> 
> cmd > bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes


I'll give that a blast and see how it goes

And that's a No Go it now gets a score for image editing ( which is half what I usually get in Windows 10) and then starts the encoding bench part a fails halfway through it


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 17, 2022)

Hi,
I've not run it on 11 
Not surprised if it didn't work realbench is very old and hasn't been updated in years and win-11 security is way to obnoxious.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 19, 2022)

freeagent-------307638




Could use some work.. I don't think it likes 10 very much.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 20, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I don't think it likes 10 very much.


It likes 11 even less


----------



## AVATARAT (Mar 20, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> I'll give that a blast and see how it goes
> 
> And that's a No Go it now gets a score for image editing ( which is half what I usually get in Windows 10) and then starts the encoding bench part a fails halfway through it


Dism.exe /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth /Source:E:\WIMWindows /LimitAccess
(the source is path to your Windows ISO folder)
This will activate OpenCL to work.

But in my system, the RealBench LogOutput just stopped working and I am not sure why.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 26, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> and win-11 security is way to obnoxious.


I nominate that comment "Understatement of the Year"!


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 26, 2022)

Hi,
Well RB works on this very old build


Bone stock and different gpu so can't see if any performance drops occur but most bench's on 11 are lower

Oops as a proper sub example to others 

ThrashZone----193.325


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 26, 2022)

Yerp it's probably just the dev build I'm running then


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 26, 2022)

Hi,
Updated still working score up a little 




ThrashZone----195.381


----------



## Hugis (Oct 21, 2022)

Hugis-----162,335

quick test with new system


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 21, 2022)

Hi,
Post with user name and total system score when serious


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 22, 2022)

This bench is still a no go for me on Win 11 Pro x64 I get to the video encoding starting and doing about 20~25% but then it just hangs and sits there using 6% cpu doing absolutely nothing


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 22, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> This bench is still a no go for me on Win 11 Pro x64 I get to the video encoding starting and doing about 20~25% but then it just hangs and sits there using 6% cpu doing absolutely nothing


Hi,
Have you tried using @W1zzard scripts ?








						Windows 11 Tweaks for GPU Benchmark
					

Updated for 22H2  - Install without Internet - When it prompts you to go online, press Shift+F10 and type "OOBE\BYPASSNRO" (that's an o not a zero at the end). After the automatic reboot you can install without network - Install on systems without TPM, UEFI or other requirements...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 22, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Have you tried using @W1zzard scripts ?
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting but I'm not going to worry too much about a single bench that won't run when everything else runs fine and dandy the way my system is set up.
We shouldn't have to run a bunch of custom scripts to get things working they should just work out of the box or atleast give a reason why it's crashed I think Asus should just update the bench with the latest versions of the programs it uses like the Handbrake portion gimp just seems to work no matter how old the version but handbrake can be a bit picky and finicky with older versions not wanting to run I use the latest version and it runs perfectly fine but trying to transplant that into the realbench folder and fails straight away


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 22, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> Interesting but I'm not going to worry too much about a single bench that won't run when everything else runs fine and dandy the way my system is set up.
> We shouldn't have to run a bunch of custom scripts to get things working they should just work out of the box or atleast give a reason why it's crashed I think Asus should just update the bench with the latest versions of the programs it uses like the Handbrake portion gimp just seems to work no matter how old the version but handbrake can be a bit picky and finicky with older versions not wanting to run I use the latest version and it runs perfectly fine but trying to transplant that into the realbench folder and fails straight away


Hi,
Are you new to benchmarking 
No just kidding there bud but don't tell W1zard about that 

I can take a peak at it later I just installed 22h2, I don't use it but I probably need to redo the scripts since the update likely undid some of them 
Maybe tomorrow I'll see if RB dies or not.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 22, 2022)

I tried running it a few times while using 11 and that’s a no go for me too. Bummer


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 22, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I tried running it a few times while using 11 and that’s a no go for me too. Bummer


Yeah worked perfectly fine under win 10 but soon as I updated to 11 it just went poo


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 22, 2022)

Hi,
Hell I forgot I already ran it on 21h2 and it works fine.








						Leader Board Show your RealBench score
					

freeagent-------307638    Could use some work.. I don't think it likes 10 very much.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## chiota (Oct 31, 2022)

*chiota    376,050*

12900KS Asus z690 formula
32GB DDR5 6600
Nvidia 3090ti






Jeremy


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Oct 31, 2022)

chiota said:


> *chiota    376,050*
> 
> 12900KS Asus z690 formula
> 32GB DDR5 6600
> ...


 Encoding time seem low. My 5.4/4.3/4.5 hits 11.6s. Maybe your system is not stable.


----------



## Det0x (Oct 31, 2022)

*edit*

domdtxdissar/Det0x 523160

*523k* without SLI 3090's ballooning the score from OpenCL

7950x @ PBO CO
6200MT/S tight timings
3090 @ daily clocks


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Oct 31, 2022)

Det0x said:


> *523k* without SLI 3090's ballooning the score from OpenCL
> 
> 7950x @ PBO CO
> 6200MT/S tight timings
> ...


U need more than 40k more point to beat me.


----------



## Det0x (Nov 1, 2022)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> U need more than 40k more point to beat me.


Numbers speak for themselves i would say 

And snappy remarks won't help your cause next time you ask for help overclocking CPU and memory


----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 1, 2022)

Det0x said:


> Numbers speak for themselves i would say


Hi,
Unfortunately you have not submitted properly not even an actuate system score.


----------



## Det0x (Nov 1, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Unfortunately you have not submitted properly not even an actuate system score.


Care to elaborate ?
Are you missing a username and the 3 decimal numbers right on the screenshot ?

Here, let me fix it for you: domdtxdissar/Det0x 523160


----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 1, 2022)

Hi,
Not sure many people would want me to round their score down 
But yes user name and system score is a proper submission here


----------



## freeagent (Nov 2, 2022)

freeagent---327784


----------



## GassBiz (Nov 13, 2022)

GassyBiz
System Score 532,012
13900k; 4090


----------

